# part time cleaner reqired



## myles (Nov 10, 2010)

hi all


does anyone have details of a trusting nice cleaner,who would do about 2/4 hrs a week,who dose a good all round job,i work two many hours now to keep on top of it all myself.

many thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just copied what is on Elphaba's sticky titled "read before posting...." It has a listing of agencies that provide domestic services.

Domestic help

Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month if she lives with you. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams (if your conscience permits this!). 

1,500 to 1,800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby-sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.

Paying a maid on someone else’s sponsorship to come and clean for you for a few hours is illegal and there are occasional crack downs on this. 

It is more usual to use an agency maid. There are numerous cleaning agencies and the going rate is around Dhs 35 per hour, usually with a four hour minimum. Some of the agencies are listed below:

Howdra 04 227 2726
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823 
Molly Maid 04 398 8877 
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595 
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076 
Open House 04 332 403 
Home Maid 04 339 3211


It is also common to employ a gardener if you live in a villa, as in the summer months the garden will require a hefty watering every day. For someone to come in six days a week, you can expect to pay around AED 350-500 per month, depending on the size of the garden and what tasks you require undertaken.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I just copied what is on Elphaba's sticky titled "read before posting...." It has a listing of agencies that provide domestic services.
> 
> Domestic help
> 
> ...


There are a couple of other threads on this too. Another company I remember using was Dubai Maid.
Dont have numbers but they are easy to find on Google.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephen, your post will be deleted any minute now by the mods, but I have to ask...Why would someone in Dubai hire a company in Austin for cleaning services?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

global maid service, first time i am hearing of that!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am so curious to ask to see their papers to be legally employed in the USA


----------



## nazab (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of them don't provide services for THE VILLA in Dubailand ... has anyone used the services of any of these agencies in Dubailand ??


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

nazab said:


> Most of them don't provide services for THE VILLA in Dubailand ... has anyone used the services of any of these agencies in Dubailand ??



last time i checked with them for an hour they were charging dh 25 - dh 30 (no discount)....

Live in maid for 30 days (monthly basis) would be around dh 6000 approximately....

they did not ask me where do i live (flat or villa)...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah 62 but the op asked about a p/t maid for 2-3 hours a week. There's no way an agency would charge an hourly rate for a full time maid. Aed 25-30 hr is for those of us who find 1-2 visits a week is enough to keep on top of things. Most agencies would quote very different rates for a maid assigned just to work in your house. 

I've used howdra for 3 years. They aren't the cheapest but all my maids have been excellent and the management seems sound. I just wish they covered Abu dhabi where I now live. I have no hesitation recommending them - which is something I can only say about 2 companies in the uae in my 5 years here....


----------

